# Annoying skip mode beep - Any way to disable?



## scht99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Annoying skip mode beep is driving me crazy. Shows always go to comercial on a dramatic moment and instead of the normal fade silence we get a BEEP. It ruins the mood.

Will probably get used to it but would be nice if there was a way to silence it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

scht99 said:


> Annoying skip mode beep is driving me crazy. Shows always go to comercial on a dramatic moment and instead of the normal fade silence we get a BEEP. It ruins the mood.
> 
> Will probably get used to it but would be nice if there was a way to silence it.


Use Dolby Digital output instead of PCM audio and you won't hear any beeps. I'm on FiOS so every channel uses DD. So there aren't any TiVo sounds.


----------



## disneyman (Dec 30, 2004)

We had the sound for 1 night and then it went away. My wife wants to know how to get it back. I do not see it in any of the settings menus.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

disneyman said:


> We had the sound for 1 night and then it went away. My wife wants to know how to get it back. I do not see it in any of the settings menus.


Set the audio output for pcm. Then you will have the TiVo sounds along with stereo pcm audio. The other option is DD which will give you everything between DD 1.0 and DD 6.1.

But you won't hear any TiVo sounds since with the DD setting the TiVo is just passing through the audio as is. And the TV or receiver is decoding the DD. With PCM output the TiVo decodes the DD, mixes in the TiVo sounds, then outputs 2.0 pcm.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Do you just mean the normal boop boop? You can turn those sounds off in the prefs.


----------



## scht99 (Oct 12, 2010)

mattack said:


> Do you just mean the normal boop boop? You can turn those sounds off in the prefs.


No I want the boop boop. Its the Bading at a skip point thats getting me. Already starting to adapt to it. Change is hard.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I turned o ff mine, not at home now, but I'm sure it was just a settings fix. I'll look tonight. Tho I might of turned off all sounds, which is fine by me also.


----------



## MaxH42 (Apr 8, 2009)

The tough part is, I really want the remote control sound effects, but not that jarring commercial skip tone. But you can't turn off one and not the other, right?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MaxH42 said:


> The tough part is, I really want the remote control sound effects, but not that jarring commercial skip tone. But you can't turn off one and not the other, right?


right.
Sound effects (all) are disabled when DD is active.


----------

